

Giving source/website/URL for ClassyTracker.com to a good home - gallamine

About a year ago I built a simple proof-of-concept website for a drop dead simple Craigslist ad tracking tool (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2542446). It was kinda neat and worked reasonably well.<p>Now I find myself in a position where I'm cleaning house and I just need to let things move on. ClassyTracker is one of them. Is anyone out there interested in inheriting the site? The code isn't particularly elegant (PHP and MySQL), but as best as I can tell, there's not really any competition for something like this, and it might be a good starting point for someone else. The code is quite simple, too.<p>I'm willing to transfer the domain, code and all the files to a willing party. I just didn't want to see everything get deleted if possible.<p>You can email me if interested, or post here.
======
molsongolden
This looks pretty useful. I hope someone saves it from the recycle bin.

------
gallamine
link:

<http://classytracker.com/>

------
gallamine
I found a taker! Thanks.

